# One of the Best books I have read on Wood Finishing



## GMman

I have somewhat the same Book from Bob Flexner.









The Master Woodworkers finishing secrets is from H. Behlen & Bro Amsterdam NY


----------



## patron

thanks ken 
just favorited it


----------



## JoeLyddon

I've seen comments on that book several times… in browsing around, it looks like 
Amazon has the best deal on it.

*It has gotten very good reviews too!*

Right now, *I'm not sure if I already have it or NOT! * That's what happens when you get older…


----------



## Ken90712

Your welcome guys! Joe I do the same thing in forgetting stuff. I looked all over for where I put my tape measure this morning. You might want to ck this site. 
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/understandingwoodfinishingrevisededition.aspx
Sale for $18.71


----------



## blackcherry

thanks for the tip Ken, will have to look this one up…have a great week-end…Wilson


----------



## Skylark53

Thanks Ken. Now this one is number one on my "must have" list.


----------



## Bertha

Got it, read it, was terrified by it. Finsihing is one of those things that I simply lack confidence in, no matter how read. Some of us are just born to lose


----------



## JoeLyddon

I saw, at Amazon, that they have others to buy New & Used from… I checked it out…
I got it for $21.90 + 3.99 or $25.89… saving $1.00 over highland…

I was surprised…


----------



## mafe

Thank you Ken.
Will keep this on in mind.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stevenhsieh

I was told that Bob Flexner has recently retired. I wish he updated on some things since recent years. There are many things he didnt mention.


----------



## Kentuk55

appreciate the info Ken. thnx


----------



## 280305

Ken,

Thank you for the review. This looks like what I might need.

I just requested it through our library network. If other people have this option, it is a great way to preview a book and decide if you would really want to purchase it.


----------



## thelt

I'm right in there with you guys, 3fingerpat. Finishing scares the hell out of me. Consequently, I don't do very good at finishing. I need to learn how to use the HVLP system I have. I love that it don't use compressed air, but that's another piece of equipment I haven't been able to master yet.


----------



## cornflake

i bought this book years ago and it is my go to book for finishing


----------



## NBeener

I ordered my (used) copy about a week ago, for about three bucks, from AbeBooks.com.


----------



## JoeLyddon

NBeener… Why didn't you clue us in a week ago?! LOL

A little late now… LOL

Good for you… You take the cake!


----------



## Ken90712

I hear you all! You can quickly ruin a beautiful project with a bad finish. Posted on my Blog, "Building my Entertainment Center", I talked about having to RE-Handplane and sand my 8/4 top because of streaking when using the dye stain. I lost 9 hr's of work. I bought the Earlex 5500 Turbine HVLP. After watching the Woodwhisper & Charles Neil videos. This thing rocks!!! In my opinion, what makes this gun so user friendly is there is only one adjustment on the gun. This makes using it very easy to contro and prevents over spraying and runs. The only thing to consider when purchasing this unit is get the next smaller needle for spraying water based dyes or finishes.

Thx for all the kind comments and replies.

We can do this! Finishing will not get the best of me or any of us for that matter! If we dedicate ourselves to success!


----------



## gko

This is absolutely the best book out there. At the Honolulu WC they have a couple of chairs by the book section and I've skimmed through a lot of their books on finishing and when I hit this one I knew it was the "Bible" of finishes. Explains how each finish works, down to showing how the molecules bind when cured which explained some of the problems I was having. Every finish have lists and explanations of the pros and cons, how to apply it, pages of problems (with pictures, explanations and how to fix), lies on the labels for marketing, and a ton of info. I also liked how he personally finished some of his projects. You can tell he is OCD on finishes which is good for us. For the problem pages I kept seeing problems I've had in the past and went "AHA!" I now have two copies, one on the bench and one in the bathroom.


----------



## Ken90712

Sweet, I'm sitting on the patio with my first beer out of the keg reading it now and surfing Lumberjocks. What could be better?


----------



## bubinga

I also bought this book years ago,and it *IS a great book*


----------



## Manitario

I'm about halfway through reading this book. My finishing will never be the same. Finally I know what "varnish" is and the secret ingredients in Danish Oil….


----------

